# Sweat and balls



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Haha, gotcha. This is a long term goal I'm working on with my therapist. I'm pretty much non-competitive, but I love to get exercise and the only sport I'm good at is bad mitten. I want to try out for tennis in the spring, but I'm really scared because all the popular assholes are on the tennis team. This one girl in my accounting class practices all year for tennis. Freak. :blah


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

heh about the topic, um... you don't have badmitten leagues where you live? If there is a sport that I would have hella fun playing competetively, it would be badmitten.

hardcore man, check online for leagues in your area!


----------

